# Budget Carbon Battle: Fuji FKH vs. Suisin High-Carbon?



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

Ok so slightly silly title aside, does anyone have some experience with these knives for comparison purposes? I know the Fuji FKH is a go to favorite for a budget carbon knife and is all around fairly well regarded but I personally know next-to-nothing about the Suisin. Price wise the Suisin is about $30-$40 more at the 240 and 270mm sizes, the 210mm doesn't interest me at all.

The Suisin is sold exclusively at Korin but there aren't many details given and honestly don't know anyone that owns one.

Was hoping someone that own's these knives specifically the Suisin might be able to chime in about the differences and if you think I should just save $30-40 and get the Fuji FKH? Basically looking for an all around home use Carbon gyuto just for some fun (make cool forced patina designs etc..) and I always like trying out the "budget" stuff to see how it stacks up performance wise to some more costly things.

Thanks!


----------



## gic (Jun 7, 2015)

For what it is worth, I like the masahiro virgin carbon which you can get for a price between the FKS and the Suisin I think


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 7, 2015)

Actually was not familiar with the Masahiro Virgin Carbon line, the 240mm does seem to split the difference price wise....


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not sure of the price of these, but believe I'd also include the white steel uraku from Jon in the list. It would likely make for a more pleasant first carbon experience.


----------



## gic (Jun 7, 2015)

While I don't think a formal pass around is worth doing, if someone wants to do a comprehensive "relatively inexpense carbon faceoff" review, I'd be happy to lend a masahiro virgin and a misono dragon to that person


----------



## labor of love (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a worn down fujiwara carbon 270mm suji that you can have. Its oversharpened a little and the profile lost a bit of its curvature, but you could still test it to see how you feel about the steel. Sharpens very easy and forms an extremely stable patina if thats your thing. PM me if youre interested.


----------



## daveb (Jun 7, 2015)

Snake - When in doubt google. "site:kitchenknifeforums.com suisin high carbon" will yield comments on the Suisin from some of our local luminaries, including Chuckles and P Tiger. You're on your own for the other knives. :cool2:


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a fujiwara fkh 270 suji and a Suisin carbon 270 gyuto. I love both blades, hate both handles. Fuijwara seems too small, Suisin too ...blobby? weird? bulky? 

Fujiwara takes a wicked edge and holds it well enough. Suisin takes a wickeder edge but holds it fractionally less well. Both are relatively soft and sharpen quickly even for a self-taught sharpener who's only been at it with water stones for a few years. My intense love of the Suisin is due to its shape: it's tall, slightly curved, some belly, some flat. Those last were great as I moved from rocking to push cutting (it was my first Japanese knife). It's still unique among the knives I've played with, but might be quite standard among Suisins.


----------



## gic (Jun 7, 2015)

Found a review here of the masahiro virgin http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Masahiro-Virgin-Carbon-metal-gyuto-21cm-13011

IT seems quite a bit harder then the suisin (62 instead of 59HRC). Also you can get it delivered from Japan for about $85-90 from Rakuten


----------



## fimbulvetr (Jun 7, 2015)

The Masahiro carbon gets referred to a lot as a "single-bevel" knife, which has always raised my eyebrow a bit. But I gather it's super-duper asymmetrical, more so than the Fujiwara or the Suisin. If that floats your boat.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 7, 2015)

fimbulvetr said:


> The Masahiro carbon gets referred to a lot as a "single-bevel" knife, which has always raised my eyebrow a bit. But I gather it's super-duper asymmetrical, more so than the Fujiwara or the Suisin. If that floats your boat.



Choil shot?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 8, 2015)

labor of love said:


> I have a worn down fujiwara carbon 270mm suji that you can have. Its oversharpened a little and the profile lost a bit of its curvature, but you could still test it to see how you feel about the steel. Sharpens very easy and forms an extremely stable patina if thats your thing. PM me if youre interested.



Snake I would take Craig up on this, a freebe 270 worn Suji. I have worn down a few Masamoto suji's it happens in a busy kitchen.:O

I have used both the FKH and much more so the Korin Suisin prefer the latter.


----------



## gic (Jun 8, 2015)

I'll do one when I get home


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 8, 2015)

Interested to see a choil shot as well!

Thank you all for the great suggestions and advice about the knives, I see that my google-fu could use a tune up since I wasn't able to find that stuff on my own initially 

Regarding the Gesshin, I'm looking at Western's for this, sorry should have mentioned that off the bat but wasn't planning to go WA on this knife which is why the Fuji and Suisin were the only one's on my original short list.

Keithsaltydog: Could you go into a bit more detail on why you prefer the Suisin Carbon over the FKH?

Regarding handles, I own a Fuji FKM that I use as a loaner knife for friends and if I'm traveling so I know those handles already work fine for me. Previously owned a Suisin Western as well and know they were comfortable enough so either way the handle thing isn't a big deal for me. I guess I'm just not too picky in that regard as long as the handle is well finished with flush rivets etc....

The Masahiro has definitely perked my interest though and am intrigued to see the choil shot, I have found a few places selling a "left handed" one as well?


----------



## Benuser (Jun 8, 2015)

JCK, japanesechefsknife.com
carry the Masahiro Virgin Carbon as well, but do not advertise them. Ask Mr Iwahara, [email protected]


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 8, 2015)

Handle on the 24cm Masahiro is on the big side, and around 52mm wide blade, if I remember correct. Handle on the 21cm is much smaller. On e-bay you can find Masahiro Japanese steel metal bolster 21cm, for 68.3usd, the 24cm for 85usd, free shipping both, and without metal bolster even cheaper. I dont know how they compare, but they have the same box. Anyways I always try to buy western handle metal bolster, it is my favourite


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 8, 2015)

Choil shot will not tell the whole truth, cause this blade is a little particular. 
According to Gator's chart of bevels, it is a modern version 'chisel with urasuki', which means the left side of the blade is not flat, but curved towards the right side. You understand this is you drag the left side flat over a sharpening stone.
Masahiro says it is 90/10, but it is more likely 100/0. Personally, I like it more than 70/30 or 50/50 
I judged that the 21cm carbon I received needed some thinning(maybe impressed by how thin was the stainless version), the 24cm was thin enough.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 8, 2015)

Wait so your saying the Masahiro Carbon basically came as a single bevel if its 100/0 ?

And you sharpened it as such with flat back sharpening and only following the bevel on the one side?

Also, did the 240 come thinner than the 210? Curious why the 210 needed some thinning and not the 240


----------



## Castalia (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a 270mm suisin carbon sujihiki from Korin. I really like it but I cannot compare it to the FKH. It is easy to force a patina on, easy to sharpen. The sujihiki actually has a sort of an acute kiritsuke like tip and is very pointy (for lack of a better word). I rehandled mine into a mini coke bottle-ish handle. The knife is terriffic for long slicing tasks. It has engraved kanji if that is important to you. I give it two thumbs up as a beginner carbon knife. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 8, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Wait so your saying the Masahiro Carbon basically came as a single bevel if its 100/0 ?
> 
> And you sharpened it as such with flat back sharpening and only following the bevel on the one side?
> 
> Also, did the 240 come thinner than the 210? Curious why the 210 needed some thinning and not the 240



I sharpen it as you describe. It is almost 100/0 , 95/5?, not like traditional knives, but modern western versions.
I prefer it than 50/50, or 70/30(much more practical for a busy kitchen, 3-4 slides on the stone from the one side, one flat slide from the other side and it is ready). Cuts perfectly fine as it is, you will not have problems. 

I dont say that the 24 is thinner than the 21cm, it is taller though and as such, all 24cm knives from every manufacturer and line, have a longer thinner distance from edge to -lets say the middle of the height of the blade- compared to 21cm since they are taller. I think the 21cm was pretty ok as it was, but I happened to get it shortly after the stainless Masahiro, which is very thin and fascinated me, and I wanted to do the carbon as the stainless.

But I have a belief, that all batches of knives from every manufacturer(big or small), might not be exactly the same with the previous or the next batches.

The stainless comes very sharp out of the box. The carbon comes sharp, toothy, but can become very sharp.

It is a minimal knife, dont expect nothing fancy, but dont expect finish problems as well. You will have to ease the spine a little on your stones, if you get the 24cm, as far as your hand goes while in pinch grip. Pretty easy and quick fix.


----------



## gic (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm having trouble taking a good picture that shows the grind , can anyone give me some tips to take the pictures?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thought i should mention at this point since i am interested in the Masahiro that i am left handed.....

Wondering if using the "regular right handed version" would really be that much of an issue


----------



## Benuser (Jun 8, 2015)

You shouldn't miss this opportunity of getting a truly adapted gyuto, with a flat right face and a convexed left one. It's not so much about the edge, it's about the entire grinding, having the edge as near as possible to the food to be cut, and the convexed side easing the food release.


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 8, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Thought i should mention at this point since i am interested in the Masahiro that i am left handed.....
> 
> Wondering if using the "regular right handed version" would really be that much of an issue



You are lucky, because they make a left handed version as well, with an extra 'character-symbol-kanji, something like that' on the blade...search e-bay and amazon

I have to inform you about two things: the patina on the Masahiro is more frosty than in my Hiromoto white 2(after mirror polishing both of them), and that if you get the 24cm gyuto, it is tall, if I remember correct 52mm. Personally, I prefer 24cm gyutos at 48-50mm. Extra steel though, extended life time


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 8, 2015)

That is true however it would put the knife outside of the pricing i want and increase the cost to basically double that of something like the Fuji FKH. Having used a "regular right hand" Fuji FKM extensively (never bothered to get a lefty one)i cant say i have had any issues or complaints so i know that would be a safe choice.

I dont mean to cheap out on it but of the price difference becomes that big i might have to pass just from a financial stand point.

The lefty 240mm Masahiro is over $170....

I do tend to prefer my gyutos taller so the added height is actually a bonus to me


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2015)

My guess is that you'll find the high degree of asymmetry to be an annoyance since its on the "incorrect" side of the blade. Keep us posted.


----------



## daveb (Jun 8, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> The lefty 240mm Masahiro is over $170....



Noise. Do you wear shoes that fit or the cheapest ones you can find?

:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 8, 2015)

A pair of size 9's don't cost me twice as much as 10's.....


----------



## gic (Jun 8, 2015)

Masahiro also sells a left handed virgin carbon , about $120 delivered from rakuten global http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chuboya/item/110824-a141/


----------



## lobby (Jun 8, 2015)

Not sure how this translates to the gyuto, but I've got a Suisin suji from Korin. The metal is pretty non-reactive, but all I cut with it is raw protein. This came with a 90/10 bevel. I think edge retention is about average and it sharpens very easily. There are a few minor fit and finish issues but I can look past them for the price. Overall I am happy with the product for the price and would imagine the gyuto to be comparable in these respects.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 8, 2015)

That Rakuten link is actually really great! That is definitely a price I can stomach for this. I'm assuming it's the Virgin Carbon? It says "Mouthpiece" on it which isn't overly clear for me though....

That said, another option I just thought about is waiting for the Korin sale and saving 15% on the Suisin as well making it an even better deal. Tough choice here.

Lobby: Can you comment on the Fit and Finish issues? Stuff like rivets not being flush or gaps in handle?


----------



## chinacats (Jun 8, 2015)

SS, do you own a left-handed gyuto? If not, I highly suggest trying one out to see what you're missing. If you don't like it, I'm petty sure you could re-sell without a real loss. 
As to Rakuten, this is the current description of Masamoto KS on one site, "Original home office this haze-ball white steel Buffalo pattern gyuto." :biggrin:


----------



## daveb (Jun 8, 2015)

I thought "Mouthpiece" meant Clinton Virgin....


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 8, 2015)

gic said:


> Masahiro also sells a left handed virgin carbon , about $120 delivered from rakuten global http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chuboya/item/110824-a141/



This looks like a good option for a lefty. Would advise you to try a left grind. The assem. is more than just the edge. When you sharpen the blade it already has a left bias which is good in your case.


----------



## gic (Jun 9, 2015)

I think the model number matches the masahiro left handed virgin carbon because that is how I searched but it would be good to check cause it ain't real practical to return stuff to Rakuten which is why i have been trying to unload a new 330MM left handed Masahiro MV for a while - I thought it was the right handed model


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

gic said:


> Masahiro also sells a left handed virgin carbon , about $120 delivered from rakuten global http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chuboya/item/110824-a141/



Thanks for the link!


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 9, 2015)

I actually have never tried a left handed gyuto. I have avoided things like traditional single bevel's made for a righty but aside from that I haven't taken any particular steps to adjust for being left handed, picking up a left handed gyuto would be a new experience for sure.

That makes sense about the model number, the description does appear to be just random jibberish that came out of some translation app or something like that. 

GIC if that knife was closer to say 270mm I would consider it but man 330mm is just massive!


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jun 9, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> GIC if that knife was closer to say 270mm I would consider it but man 330mm is just massive!



The eternal question - where does kitchen knife ends and sword begins?

With 330 mm blade one degree at the wrist translates to 0.6 cm at the tip. Working with the tip will require extremely steady hands.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 9, 2015)

Jeeze! Do you have any pics comparing that blade to more normal sized gyutos? Im just curious how it actually looks in real life


----------



## Benuser (Jun 9, 2015)

The bottom one, no. 113, is a 240mm blade.

http://www.misono-hamono.com/SWEDEN/gyutou.html


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

Castalia said:


> I have a 270mm suisin carbon sujihiki from Korin. I really like it but I cannot compare it to the FKH. It is easy to force a patina on, easy to sharpen. The sujihiki actually has a sort of an acute kiritsuke like tip and is very pointy (for lack of a better word). I rehandled mine into a mini coke bottle-ish handle. The knife is terriffic for long slicing tasks. It has engraved kanji if that is important to you. I give it two thumbs up as a beginner carbon knife. :doublethumbsup:



Do you have any idea how tall at the heel this is knife is OOTB? I noticed Korin offers left handed sharpening, not sure if this service is for the edge only or if they actually change the blade geometry.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> Handle on the 24cm Masahiro is on the big side, and around 52mm wide blade, if I remember correct. Handle on the 21cm is much smaller. On e-bay you can find Masahiro Japanese steel metal bolster 21cm, for 68.3usd, the 24cm for 85usd, free shipping both, and without metal bolster even cheaper. I dont know how they compare, but they have the same box. Anyways I always try to buy western handle metal bolster, it is my favourite



I checked these out, I actually prefer westerns without bolsters. But I didnt see any left handed versions offered. Anybody know where I could find some? I emailed Koki, fingers crossed.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just emailed Koki about the same thing!


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 9, 2015)

The link from Rakuten is Masahiro, and left handed. It has this extra 'round symbol' that the right handed does not have. I will not tell you how to have fun, but if you are a home chef, and you use pinch grip, why not take a 21cm and hold it by the handle as it is meant to be? Professionally you may use a long knife, some moments pinch grip, some moments by the handle, in order not to change knives. I don't know how big are your hands, but there is a noticable difference in the handle between 21 and 24 cm at Masahiros


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good to go with Koki. He is a very serious processional


----------



## Benuser (Jun 9, 2015)

labor of love said:


> I noticed Korin offers left handed sharpening, not sure if this service is for the edge only or if they actually change the blade geometry.


It is the art of neutralizing the edge, by recentering it, and convexing the resulting left bevel by thinning a bit behind the edge. Technically I would say this changes geometry, yes, but without changing the fundamentals which are given with the grinding. Even if it were possible to flatten the entire right face, you can't add material to the left one to make it release food a bit better.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

Benuser said:


> It is the art of neutralizing the edge, by recentering it, and convexing the resulting left bevel by thinning a bit behind the edge. Technically I would say this changes geometry, yes, but without changing the fundamentals which are given with the grinding. Even if it were possible to flatten the entire right face, you can't add material to the left one to make it release food a bit better.



Are you speaking from experience? Do you know that this is definitely what Korin does?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

supersayan3 said:


> The link from Rakuten is Masahiro, and left handed. It has this extra 'round symbol' that the right handed does not have. I will not tell you how to have fun, but if you are a home chef, and you use pinch grip, why not take a 21cm and hold it by the handle as it is meant to be? Professionally you may use a long knife, some moments pinch grip, some moments by the handle, in order not to change knives. I don't know how big are your hands, but there is a noticable difference in the handle between 21 and 24 cm at Masahiros


Pardon me, but I can't figure whose post you're responding to here.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 9, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Are you speaking from experience? Do you know that this is definitely what Korin does?


That is what I see as the result of what resellers do in general when left-handed ask for an adapted edge. But even Korin cannot change a flat face into a convex one by adding material.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 9, 2015)

I should add that retailers are not particularly interested in special orders for lefties. The big premium may cause them to miss a deal. Better reassure the customer and offer half a solution.
And wedging and steering issues appear only after a year or so, after a few sharpenings by the home user. Long after the knife got sold.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for speaking in general. I'll contact Korin to find out more info. All I know at the moment is that they can't add steel to the blade.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

Solid snake, one of us should grab the masahiro and the other get a suisin.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 9, 2015)

Any word from Korin?

This is interesting, I just heard from Koki about the Masahiro Virgin Carbon and he stats that it's close to 70/30 like Misono, he actually said they are fairly similar in the asymmetry. This goes against what Knife Merchant said and what I have seen a couple other places online as well....

The Masahiro is quite the interesting knife haha

Also, a whole other issue is I'm having this twinge that maybe I should get a 270mm since it might be fun to try one out again now that I'm much more comfortable with knives/knife skills. Owned a 270mm very early on and found it too big but that was when I couldn't see myself using a 240mm and now a 240mm/250mm is my daily driver aside from my CCK 1303

Labor of Love: That sounds good to me! I'm leaning toward the Suisin myself but realistically might need to wait a bit to scrape up the money (like a week or two until next paycheck)

With the Suisin, it might be wise to wait a couple weeks until Korin's Summer Sale, think it's 15% off knives then


----------



## Benuser (Jun 9, 2015)

The Misono is very asymmetric, and, normally right-biased. So the edge is moved to the left, with a convexed right bevel, and a straight flat left face. The Misono left bevel -- not the face -- is convexed as well. Just by factory buffering. Not to be repeated. It's a poor edge.


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's another suggestion, how about the suien VC line that Jon carries? They're a few bucks more but the steel is much harder and likely have improved F&F. You could probably PM Jon about asymmetry stuff.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 9, 2015)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5656-Asymmetry--The-REAL-DEAL/page11

See the posts 102 and 111


----------



## Benuser (Jun 9, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Here's another suggestion, how about the suien VC line that Jon carries? They're a few bucks more but the steel is much harder and likely have improved F&F. You could probably PM Jon about asymmetry stuff.


With very thin blades the asymmetry stuff is much lesser relevant, I agree.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 9, 2015)

Alright so now the Suien VC is in the running for a couple reasons: 
1. that it comes from Jon so you know it kicks ass
2. because the heel height (50+) is right up my alley for a 240mm

Didn't have this knife on my radar before because I just simply didn't know about it, doesn't get talked about much, the gyuto at least. The cleaver is well regarded but the gyuto is exactly throw around in conversation like the Fuji FKH is when people discuss carbon...


----------



## daveb (Jun 9, 2015)

I have the cleaver. You can't have it.:groucho:


----------



## labor of love (Jun 9, 2015)

I used to own the suien cleaver. The steel is very nice.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 10, 2015)

Daveb: But I want it...... >_<


----------



## lobby (Jun 10, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> That Rakuten link is actually really great! That is definitely a price I can stomach for this. I'm assuming it's the Virgin Carbon? It says "Mouthpiece" on it which isn't overly clear for me though....
> 
> That said, another option I just thought about is waiting for the Korin sale and saving 15% on the Suisin as well making it an even better deal. Tough choice here.
> 
> Lobby: Can you comment on the Fit and Finish issues? Stuff like rivets not being flush or gaps in handle?



I would say the handle is finished overall pretty nice, albeit a little small for my tastes. Nothing sharp. No gaps. It looks like they did kind of a sloppy job welding the bolster. Theres a little welding blob (it is ground flush), and then it looks like they cut a little to deep. 







choil shot for anyone interested


----------



## gic (Jun 10, 2015)

I often use 330 gyutos to breakdown big pieces of meat interestingly enough


----------



## panda (Jun 10, 2015)

I would go with togiharu virgin carbon from korin.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 11, 2015)

Reasoning on selecting the Togiharu Virgin Carbon over the others (Suisin High Carbon, Suien VC)? 

Interested why you selected that as the one to go with


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 11, 2015)

Never seen the Togiharu Virgin Carbon. Gave one of my nieces the Inox thin profile. That is a nice knife, you can feel the drop off down toward the edge. Makes it easy to sharpen and cuts well. She loves it over her German block set. Feeding 4 kids.:feedkids:

The Togiharus don't get much mention here, they are good knives at the price.


----------



## panda (Jun 11, 2015)

suisin is too soft. togiharu is cheaper than the suien and i imagine the two are near equal in performance.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 11, 2015)

But as the OP happens to be a lefty, I still believe a left-handed Masahiro VC is a better solution.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 12, 2015)

Fair points on the Togiharu, the 240mm Togiharu in particular is a good bit cheaper than the Suien VC and even more so when Korin has there sale....like ~$50 cheaper at that point.

Regarding the left handed thing,* Benuser* would you feel the same about getting a left handed Misono? I talked to Koki and apparently the Left Handed Misono's like a 240mm Misono Swedish Dragon would have a 15% up-charge but would be "100% left handed" in regards to blade grind angle and edge shape, also the engraving would be on the correct side for a lefty....

A Lefty 240mm Misono Swedish Dragon would run me maybe $20 more than the Masahiro Lefty when it's all said and done

This all said, the left option is really blowing my budget up when originally I had kinda planned on like a $85 Fuji FKH or a $95 Suisin High Carbon.... :angel2:


----------



## Benuser (Jun 12, 2015)

That Misono option is tempting, I would say. 15% premium is less than I had in mind. The Masahiro is a bit harder than the Dragon, though. But F&F by Misono are superior.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 13, 2015)

I pretty much have a lefty Misono Swedish Steel from every style there is, from the 80 parer up to the 360 gyuto with dragon. Make sure when you order that you tell Koki you want the dragon, the left hand versions usually ship within a couple days without, unless you request which will take extra time. For most of mine it was 45 days for the dragon/flower, but when I most recently ordered the 300 suji and 360 gyuto it was more like 75 days. For the 180 gyuto I got without the flower same with the dragon on the 165 yo Deba. Note that Debas honesuki and Hankotsu are 30% up cost. I actually have a lefty 240 gyuto with dragon on its way to bridge the gap between the 180 and 300 Gyutos


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 13, 2015)

Regarding all the Misono Swedish Steel "Lefty's" you have, have you found a distinct improvement in performance over a "Righty" or Standard one? I know that might be a tough question or you might not have tried any of the standard one's but I guess I'm trying to justify the expense to myself and overall hassle in waiting time for it when a few vendor's (some approved on this forum and some not) have outright told me being a Lefty isn't that big an issue (single bevel's not included in this of course).


----------



## chinacats (Jun 13, 2015)

Solid snake, you need to find out for yourself. I know that I would be frustrated as hell using a lefty knife as a righty. Definitely worth the cost to find out for yourself...I don't really see what there is to justify, just look at that as the cost of the knife you want...these are all fairly inexpensive knives to start with...even with the surcharge, the prices are very reasonable. Kinda sucks the vendors playing this game...again I've not had a vendor tell me a lefty knife would be just fine...


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2015)

i like highly asymmetric grinds but a completely 99/1 would drive me nuts!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 13, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Regarding all the Misono Swedish Steel "Lefty's" you have, have you found a distinct improvement in performance over a "Righty" or Standard one? I know that might be a tough question or you might not have tried any of the standard one's but I guess I'm trying to justify the expense to myself and overall hassle in waiting time for it when a few vendor's (some approved on this forum and some not) have outright told me being a Lefty isn't that big an issue (single bevel's not included in this of course).



I can't give a left vs right comparison of them. I was in the same situation you were and don't regret paying the 15-30% extra for proper left versions. If you're thinking of the 240 it's basically just $25 extra, the sayas Koki has fit the misono knives fairly well and are inexpensive too. I can't say I really see the asymmetry in the choil shot of the Gyutos and such, other than the primary bevel which is quite obvious, but I may not be noticing it as well as an expert would; the asymmetry of the Deba and honesuki are quite obvious. I can upload some pics of the various ones next week.

See also this thread from this post onwards:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...for-my-First-Carbon-Gyuto?p=348883#post348883


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I read pretty recently, 1-2 months ago, while surfing, that you can order the Misono Dragon at a different version than the usual, with the Masahiro grind. But I cant help pointing where you can do that


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 15, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I can't give a left vs right comparison of them. I was in the same situation you were and don't regret paying the 15-30% extra for proper left versions. If you're thinking of the 240 it's basically just $25 extra, the sayas Koki has fit the misono knives fairly well and are inexpensive too. I can't say I really see the asymmetry in the choil shot of the Gyutos and such, other than the primary bevel which is quite obvious, but I may not be noticing it as well as an expert would; the asymmetry of the Deba and honesuki are quite obvious. I can upload some pics of the various ones next week.
> 
> See also this thread from this post onwards:
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...for-my-First-Carbon-Gyuto?p=348883#post348883



Here are some pictures, I had to go under a shop light to get (the choil shots) with contrast:



Partial family photo (180 gyuto, 300 gyuto, 180 santoku, honesuki, 165 deba)



180 gyuto



300 gyuto



180 santoku



honesuki



165 deba

I can see it more now in the gyutos but not as much in the santoku (probably the angle I'm holding it at). Hopefully that is helpful.


----------



## panda (Oct 1, 2015)

anyone try generic masahiro carbon?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KUSLV6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
wonder how it performs vs other beater level ones.

there is also messermeister 
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/messermeister/carbon-steel-chefs-knife-p134624


----------



## sharptools (Oct 3, 2015)

Is KU out of the question?

Because there's always Zakuri blue #1!


----------



## johnleebikeguy (Oct 15, 2015)

SolidSnake03 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Ok so slightly silly title aside, does anyone have some experience with these knives for comparison purposes? I know the Fuji FKH is a go to favorite for a budget carbon knife and is all around fairly well regarded but I personally know next-to-nothing about the Suisin. Price wise the Suisin is about $30-$40 more at the 240 and 270mm sizes, the 210mm doesn't interest me at all.
> 
> ...




Hey Solid, 

Remember that in addition to the knife, you should consider another $50-60 for 1 or a couple of whetstones. So, if you are truly trying to maintain a budget, got the more affordable option. 

But as to the difference, you'll get a SLIGHTLY better grade knife with Suisin. The steel and handle will be ever so slightly better on the Suisin. In the steel part, I don't think you'll notice much of a difference, but the FKH's handle is slightly more angular. A bit of sand paper will take care of it. 

Have you considered a Japanese handle at all? Western handles are fine and all, but see how you feel about getting a knife with a Japanese handle. They are a lot more fun, and eye catching, in my opinion.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a few stones already and will be selling some of my extra's in the near future so that part of the budget is already taken care of so to speak. 

I haven't considered a Japanese handle because that really wasn't the purpose of this knife. This knife was supposed to be a fun budget carbon western just to play around with and see what I think. I've owned a whole lot of knives and can say quite certainly that after years of use and kinda lying to myself, I just don't like Octagonal WA handles that much. A well tapered D-handle or a Western just fit and feel so much better in my hand so I've larger moved away from WA's except for a few knives that I just can't bring myself to get rid of yet.


----------



## johnleebikeguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, in that case, the ball is in your court. I usually try to purchase the "best" knife I can within a budget. If you are the type that likes to buy and sell gear and try out new stuff, get the cheaper one first, and see how you like it. Then, if you want, sell it and try something else. I went and purchased a few Masamoto Western handles to try, and love them. The CT, and HC are both Western handle knives, with really nice handles, and the blade profiles are pretty much perfect. But, you now $30-$40 on top of the Suisin. 

What stones are you currently sharpening with? Just curious


----------



## sewervision (Jul 22, 2017)

labor of love said:


> I have a worn down fujiwara carbon 270mm suji that you can have. Its oversharpened a little and the profile lost a bit of its curvature, but you could still test it to see how you feel about the steel. Sharpens very easy and forms an extremely stable patina if thats your thing. PM me if youre interested.



Still got her?


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Sep 7, 2022)

gic said:


> I often use 330 gyutos to breakdown big pieces of meat interestingly enough


You said meat, did you use it to cut bones?


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 7, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> You said meat, did you use it to cut bones?


Maybe your question will be answered, but just FYI, this thread you bumped is from 2015.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Sep 7, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> Maybe your question will be answered, but just FYI, this thread you bumped is from 2015.


My guy, I know… You cats are always telling people to use the search function instead creating a new thread. I can’t win


----------

